# CTF Wissembourg/Elsaß --- "La plus poulaire d'Alsace"



## Schlettenbacher (13. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

am 25.September findet zum 17. mal eine CTF in Weißenburg statt.
Sie ist mittlerweile ein Klassiker.
Anbei mal ein Scan des Flyers.






Man sieht sich in Wissembourg..

Schlettenbacher


----------



## schweffl (14. September 2005)

Hi schlettenbacher,

gehört fur uns zum Pflichtprogramm sowie zum vorletzten Jahreshighlight. Danach folgt nur noch Euer Wasgau-Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

